# TX-LOOK AT Redman's Eyes-Golden Ret. Mix!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please CAN YOU EMAIL TX rescues for Redman. Look at his eyes!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15429196



More About Redman

The adoption fee is only $38 for the month of January, which includes his neuter, vaccinations, and a microchip. 

You are welcome to come by the shelter or call about any of our pets available for adoption. To refer to this or any other of our pets on Petfinder, please let us know the ID #09-4564P so we can easily identify the pet. We have an average of 100 animals at any one time. Thank you.
My Contact InfoWeatherford Parker County Animal Shelter 
Weatherford, TX 
817-598-4111 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Redman PFId#15429196 Id#09-4564P
See more pets 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=TX54






· The Contact Info: 

· 

Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter 
Weatherford, TX 
817-598-4111 




From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, January 22, 2010 10:05 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: FW: Weatherford, TX - "Redman", Retriever Mix - This guy look so sad and sweet







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
This guy look so sad and sweet*




From: [email protected]
Sent: 1/22/2010 12:13:03 A.M. Central Standard Time
Redman - Retriever Mix - This guy look so sad and sweet





Redman 

Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 09-4564P 






More About Redman


The adoption fee is only $38 for the month of January, which includes his neuter, vaccinations, and a microchip. 

You are welcome to come by the shelter or call about any of our pets available for adoption. To refer to this or any other of our pets on Petfinder, please let us know the ID #09-4564P so we can easily identify the pet. 



We have an average of 100 animals at any one time. Thank you.





My Contact Info: 



Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter 
Weatherford, TX 
817-598-4111 
Email Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter 


See more pets from Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter


----------

